# Hamster not pooping



## Knighterist

Guys I am worried about my hammy Marble, he hasn't pooped much since I moved him to his new cage and he seemed to be ok happy in there. I only spotted one poop on his house deck but in bedding I don't see much poop. I haven't checked under the deck but I don't think he's been pooping much. He used to be a big constant pooper, is this something that calls for a vet visit? Or should I feed him more greens? I have been giving him a bit of broccoli lately.

Thank you again!


----------



## Engel98

It's probably fallen through the bedding and onto the bottom. May be doing it in his nest... probably is. Leave him to settle don't do through his nest because you'll only upset him


----------



## Knighterist

Engel98 said:


> It's probably fallen through the bedding and onto the bottom. May be doing it in his nest... probably is. Leave him to settle don't do through his nest because you'll only upset him


I checked the nest this morning he got poop in there I cleared out some of it, last time his house got a bit steamy in there and poop started looking fuzzy! I think that's where his scratching habit came from, poop mold! I noticed he's less sweaty in his new cage so maybe his new home ventilation is better than my home!
I'm wondering I see people say spot clean cage for pee corner and droppings. Should I have his poop in the future since it's his nutrients?


----------



## Engel98

To a certain degree remove droppings. My one ham Lilith stores the poop she wants to eat with her food. The rest is elsewhere. 

Don't think it is moldy poop. You've added paper bedding, the fibres can stick to the poo when it's fresh.


----------



## Knighterist

Engel98 said:


> To a certain degree remove droppings. My one ham Lilith stores the poop she wants to eat with her food. The rest is elsewhere.
> 
> Don't think it is moldy poop. You've added paper bedding, the fibres can stick to the poo when it's fresh.


It seems that Marble likes to stash his poop with his food :S
Omg is that what it is?! It was a bit fuzzy and I thought it was molding!!

Nonetheless Marble doesn't look like he just came out of a steam room when coming out of his house anymore!

Guess I'll let him keep his poop!


----------



## Engel98

Yes it's actually detrimental to remove their poop too often. I think all rodents are hindgut fermenters, rabbits, rats and hamsters I know definitely are. They essentially produce 2 types of poo. One full of nutrients and one that isn't.

Basically hamster eats the food and it gets digested. They poop. They then eat this poop to get the nutrients that they didn't get the first time round. Then poop again. This is because they are desert animals. Food and water may not be abundant so they need to get the most out of any food and water they come across. Many other desert animals are the same, for example camels.

It's not just strictly desert animals which do this, herbivores like cows and sheep do the same. 

Might be an interesting read
https://hamstersaspets.co.uk/hamster-coprophagy-poop-eating/


----------



## Knighterist

Engel98 said:


> Yes it's actually detrimental to remove their poop too often. I think all rodents are hindgut fermenters, rabbits, rats and hamsters I know definitely are. They essentially produce 2 types of poo. One full of nutrients and one that isn't.
> 
> Basically hamster eats the food and it gets digested. They poop. They then eat this poop to get the nutrients that they didn't get the first time round. Then poop again. This is because they are desert animals. Food and water may not be abundant so they need to get the most out of any food and water they come across. Many other desert animals are the same, for example camels.
> 
> It's not just strictly desert animals which do this, herbivores like cows and sheep do the same.
> 
> Might be an interesting read
> https://hamstersaspets.co.uk/hamster-coprophagy-poop-eating/


So I cleaned a bit and didnt piece his house back together and when I fixed it later on...He now doesn't care for his house and choose to borrow in the substrate plus bedding!! :O
I apologised to him profusely, he even got organic kale for a snack from M&S! But he just goes there rakes a few pieces of bedding around it into the house and walks off like a builder just finished laying a few bricks and off for the day! Will he be ok nesting in the not house area? If not how can I convince him to go back and use his house?

Thank you again!


----------



## Engel98

Knighterist said:


> So I cleaned a bit and didnt piece his house back together and when I fixed it later on...He now doesn't care for his house and choose to borrow in the substrate plus bedding!! :O
> I apologised to him profusely, he even got organic kale for a snack from M&S! But he just goes there rakes a few pieces of bedding around it into the house and walks off like a builder just finished laying a few bricks and off for the day! Will he be ok nesting in the not house area? If not how can I convince him to go back and use his house?
> 
> Thank you again!


Leave him to nest where he nests. Don't worry about the house. Leave it where it is, he'll move back in if he wants.


----------



## Knighterist

Engel98 said:


> Leave him to nest where he nests. Don't worry about the house. Leave it where it is, he'll move back in if he wants.


Thanks Engel, he's got a...situation...Today so he's now happy to refurnish his house and hanging in there now...For now!


----------



## Engel98

Knighterist said:


> Thanks Engel, he's got a...situation...Today so he's now happy to refurnish his house and hanging in there now...For now!


Situation?


----------



## Knighterist

Engel98 said:


> Situation?


He visited the vet the other night because I noticed his scratching increased and he had a half patch. Vet have him demo and I cleaned his cage inside out. So now he is still happy with the house but still burrows in the thick layer of wood shavings I gave him...But I have come to accept his new sleeping arrangements.


----------



## Engel98

Knighterist said:


> He visited the vet the other night because I noticed his scratching increased and he had a half patch. Vet have him demo and I cleaned his cage inside out. So now he is still happy with the house but still burrows in the thick layer of wood shavings I gave him...But I have come to accept his new sleeping arrangements.


Did the vet give any reason for the itchiness?


----------



## Knighterist

Engel98 said:


> Did the vet give any reason for the itchiness?


Not really said could be mites, parasites, fleas, stress or allergies. She squirted meds on Marble (he was such a brave good boy despite the stress of it all) and said I just need to squirt second dose in 2 weeks.
I have cleaned his cage inside out afterwards and used only the bedding he has known from his time in [email protected], hoping it will resolve all itching problems...Didn't see much scratching last night. Forest told me that I should let him be alone and avoid interacting with him for at least a week for him to distress. So I am just watching from across the room nowadays...But I heard him on the wheel last night. I hope he makes a full recovery whatever have been causing him itchiness!


----------

